# I <3 U Adderall



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Nocca was right! This shiet rocks!


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

i hate to s**t the bed but you may be euphoric and u might get tolerance to the effects. I am happy for you though! as long as ur good its all good.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

MissMay1977 said:


> This shiet rocks!


This is why speed is among the drugs in those little "just say no to drugs" pamphlets at any school, public service, and other municipal buildings.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

is that a benzo? what does it feel like to take this drug? is it like taking an SSRI?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Foh_Teej said:


> This is why speed is among the drugs in those little "just say no to drugs" pamphlets at any school, public service, and other municipal buildings.


lol

well i'd be happy just finding ativan. if anyone has any pills looking for a home ...

j/k, i wouldn't want to get meds over the net :afr


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

That's it. I'm asking my psychiatrist for adderall xr next time.


----------



## zzzBrian (Dec 29, 2008)

whaaaat are you guys talking about? I took Adderal XR for school for like a month. Being able to concentrate for a whole class period was great. But the sweaty pits was a big downside. Also, the inability to hold a single thought in my head when I was off it was a big deterrent. Seriously. Don't take that **** regularly. It gets to the point where you CAN NOT concentrate.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nightwalker said:


> is that a benzo? what does it feel like to take this drug? is it like taking an SSRI?


Its not a benzo, its an amphetamine. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/147.html


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

how hard is it 2 get xr that stuffs in high demand in college


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

i wish it wasnt a felony making a fake 1


----------



## zzzBrian (Dec 29, 2008)

lol. do some research on ADD and what it's like to have it. than go to a psychologist and tell her you have those symptoms. It was BEYOND easy for me to get a script. I mean, yes, I did need it, but I knew just how to answer the questions.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm glad it's working for you now MissMay, did you increase your dose from before? I hope my pdoc keeps his word that he will start prescribing me unconventional medications (after I try every SSRI on the market that is), because this stuff sounds like it will do wonders.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I was taking the generic Adderall and I really like it. But it would drop me at the end of the night. Because I am bipolar- a med dropping me could be very bad. So I decided to try the Adderall XR again. I have tried it before and it didn't seem like it was working. So, this time I noticed it was working just like the generic version only it takes a couple hours to feel it working. 
It has been almost like a wonder drug for me but it has not made me more sociable. Paxil however has freaking changed me. I was timid,reserved,and quiet and would not speak what was on my mind. Now, I am still reserved but almost cocky. 
Now I just need to get my mood stabilizer right.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Who else has a scrip for this besides Nocca and I? Anyone? 
damn I feel privleged lol


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

I currently have a prescription for adderall, but never really take it...I also had like 40 of the generic but sent them down the drain lolol..Honestly the first time I took the stuff I was feeling very good, but that turned on me really quick..Name brand is much better but I still don't take it unless I really need it. Vyvanse is enough for me, doesn't make me feel so much like a wired junkie but makes me 10 times more productive..I'm being treated for a mood disorder too, might explain why generic adderall was a nightmare


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I feel like Adderall Xr does not work for me everyday. Today, it don't feel like it is working. 
The generic always worked.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Adderall just made me stutter and feel paranoid. Oh, and wide awake.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

zzzBrian said:


> Also, the inability to hold a single thought in my head when I was off it was a big deterrent... It gets to the point where you CAN NOT concentrate.


I unfortunately second this. I was treated with stimulants over the course of a couple of years after my psychiatrist exhausted just about every avenue of traditional treatments (with the exceptions of tricyclics, which I'm guessing a doctor wouldn't want to prescribe to a patient who is admittedly suicidal being as a bottle of tricyclics would probably get the job done; MAOIs because they're too expensive and risky; and electroconvulsive therapy because electrocuting my brain just didn't seem like the right thing to do). When my insurance company forced me to switch from my good psychiatrist - the one who had finally gotten me as stable and close to "normal" and happy as I'd ever been by treating me with stimulants - to his partner in practice - the prick who slammed the brakes on my treatment with Adderall without giving me a reason - I slowly began sinking back down into that bog of anxiety and depression (and it's only getting worse, but I'm ditching Dr. Prick for another psychiatrist altogether soon and will hopefully be back on course with effective treatment within the next month). Anyway, since Dr. Prick yanked away the Adderall I was taking, my mind has basically shut down. I can hardly keep a thought in my head for more than a few moments before it vanishes completely. I even try to retrace my thinking processes sometimes to see if I can arrive once again at the lost thought (only evidenced by deja vu :b), but that rarely helps.

I think that if I had been weaned off of Adderall in a safe and responsible manner then I might not have the problems I've described above - at least not quite so severe.:sigh


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

The "cure" for anxiety and stress used to be an opiate and an amphetamine so I could see how it could "help" but in the long run like benzos if you don't use it to practice not feeling anxious and just to feel good when you eventually get off it you will be at the start line again. 

I never liked uppers so I never tried to get them from my doctor, though he recommended I might need them. Unlike opiates that sh*t is actually neurotoxic and will mess up your mind and body if you abuse it. I guess if you take it as directed (ha, ha) there won't be any damage but good luck.

Also i've seen certain people here advocating lying to your doctor for meds that is a shi**y thing to do, this is why doctors are hesitant to hand out medications to people who are actually suffering. Please don't scam your doctor just to get high.


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

Ive been on 20mg Adderall XR for a couple months and I love it! It helps everything, SA, depression, anxiety, ADD. Its helped me tremendously!! Best med ever!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

screwjack said:


> The "cure" for anxiety and stress used to be an opiate and an amphetamine so I could see how it could "help" but in the long run like benzos if you don't use it to practice not feeling anxious and just to feel good when you eventually get off it you will be at the start line again.
> 
> I never liked uppers so I never tried to get them from my doctor, though he recommended I might need them. Unlike opiates that sh*t is actually neurotoxic and will mess up your mind and body if you abuse it. I guess if you take it as directed (ha, ha) there won't be any damage but good luck.
> 
> Also i've seen certain people here advocating lying to your doctor for meds that is a shi**y thing to do, this is why doctors are hesitant to hand out medications to people who are actually suffering. Please don't scam your doctor just to get high.


read the post below you to see what positive effects it can have on SAers and depressed ppl.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Noca said:


> read the post below you to see what positive effects it can have on SAers and depressed ppl.


Yeah and I would list those same "positive" effects about morphine when I was on it. Just because it makes you feel good dosen't mean it's helping. Unless you plan on being on amphetamines for the rest of your life. Or you use it to get into new situations and gradually reduce the medication to ease into it. But euphoria does not = getting better. I say this as a life long person with SAD and a recovering addict.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have no problem being on Adderall the rest of my life.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> I have no problem being on Adderall the rest of my life.


Does it lose it's effect over time? I ask this with no understanding of Adderall. I would guess that you would need an extremely high dosage if you take it for a very long period of time. If it is possible to remain on it for a long period of time, then that's awesome that you found something that works.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MissMay1977 said:


> I have no problem being on Adderall the rest of my life.


I too would gladly take it for life but on a PRN basis


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

screwjack said:


> Yeah and I would list those same "positive" effects about morphine when I was on it. Just because it makes you feel good dosen't mean it's helping. Unless you plan on being on amphetamines for the rest of your life. Or you use it to get into new situations and gradually reduce the medication to ease into it. But euphoria does not = getting better. I say this as a life long person with SAD and a recovering addict.


Kill joy mentioned nothing of euphoria.

I know I'll be on meds for life as to others on this forum. Just because you were a junkie doesn't mean the rest of us are or have problems taking their meds as prescribed.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Noca said:


> Kill joy mentioned nothing of euphoria.


That's because in an SA'ers mind no anxiety = cured.



> I know I'll be on meds for life as to others on this forum. Just because you were a junkie doesn't mean the rest of us are or have problems taking their meds as prescribed.


Hey, you do whatever is best for you. I'm only telling you from experience. You sound kind of defensive about this.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

screwjack said:


> You sound kind of defensive about this.


perhaps he does but I cant say I disagree with him.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Foh_Teej said:


> perhaps he does but I cant say I disagree with him.


If you use it to treat ADHD as Noca does (unless he lied to get it) and use it as prescribed fine, what I don't approve of is people saying that it is a treatment for SA and advocating lying to your doctor to get it. Any positive effects you feel towards your SA is the euphoria from the drug.


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

screwjack said:


> Yeah and I would list those same "positive" effects about morphine when I was on it. Just because it makes you feel good dosen't mean it's helping. Unless you plan on being on amphetamines for the rest of your life. Or you use it to get into new situations and gradually reduce the medication to ease into it. But euphoria does not = getting better. I say this as a life long person with SAD and a recovering addict.


Have you taken adderall? 20mg does not get you high even when you have no tolerance.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I was prescribed Adderall for my ADHD. And you know as wonderful as it is , I still have problems focusing!


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

screwjack said:


> If you use it to treat ADHD as Noca does (unless he lied to get it) and use it as prescribed fine, what I don't approve of is people saying that it is a treatment for SA and advocating lying to your doctor to get it. Any positive effects you feel towards your SA is the euphoria from the drug.


Many psychiatrists prescribe amphetamines for off-label treatments such as depression and anxiety, are you claiming they are out of line for prescribing such drugs for these diagnoses? Also, sometimes intoxicating/recreational effects are necessary to achieve full anxiolysis (alcohol is a great example of this).

Keep buying into the DEA's game though, the same organization that lists cannabis as a Schedule I substance, the same organization that breaks up the families of nonviolent drug users. If you think psychiatrists can listen to a person for 15 minutes, group them into a predefined category of mental illnesses, then prescribe a more appropriate medication than anyone with a decent knowledge of pharmacology could, then that's quite some blind, unwarranted faith you have in the medical community.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:


> Many psychiatrists prescribe amphetamines for off-label treatments such as depression and anxiety, are you claiming they are out of line for prescribing such drugs for these diagnoses? Also, sometimes intoxicating/recreational effects are necessary to achieve full anxiolysis (alcohol is a great example of this).
> 
> Keep buying into the DEA's game though, the same organization that lists cannabis as a Schedule I substance, the same organization that breaks up the families of nonviolent drug users. If you think psychiatrists can listen to a person for 15 minutes, group them into a predefined category of mental illnesses, then prescribe a more appropriate medication than anyone with a decent knowledge of pharmacology could, then that's quite some blind, unwarranted faith you have in the medical community.


I have no problem with personal recreation drug use, I think all drugs should be legal and otc. But I think every individual should also know all the facts about addiction and drugs and know what they are getting into. If you want to get stoned go right ahead, but you should know that it's not a long-term solution.

I whole heartedly agree that some doctors are quacks, looking at how many prescriptions some of you get prescribed is proof enough for me.


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Let's get back on track*

Seems like this thread is devolving a bit.

I've taken adderall twice and have noticed improved concentration, and decreased anxiety. It had an "upper" effect. I think it definitely has helpful potential in the cases of depression and social anxiety.

The really interesting question is, what are the consequences of being on Adderall for, say, decades? This is an important question when medicating indefinitely, and I don't think it's asked nearly enough. The long term effects of some meds, if irreversable, can be devastating.


----------



## mypasswordneverworks (Dec 12, 2008)

how hard is it to get this from your doctor? I've read that it turns some people 180 degrees from depressed to talkative


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mypasswordneverworks said:


> how hard is it to get this from your doctor? I've read that it turns some people 180 degrees from depressed to talkative


its easier to strike oil in your backyard than get prescribed adderall for non ADD purposes.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol @ noca 

But he is so right. 
gordonjohnson- I would love to know what the long term effects are of my meds. I take Geodon, Paxil and Adderall.

Anybody know the long term effects of these meds? or any meds?


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

O and the Adderall is not working today!


----------



## mypasswordneverworks (Dec 12, 2008)

Noca said:


> its easier to strike oil in your backyard than get prescribed adderall for non ADD purposes.


:teeth

I have a high school friend that recently dropped a huge amount of weight and she said it was because she was on this. I was really concerned because she doesn't have ADD and she got put on it (according to her) to "calm her nerves"...but I KNEW I had read that it was very difficult to get. I wonder how she got it? Her mom does know some doctors but it still makes you wonder how you would go from never being on any depression meds to Adderall


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mypasswordneverworks said:


> :teeth
> 
> I have a high school friend that recently dropped a huge amount of weight and she said it was because she was on this. I was really concerned because she doesn't have ADD and she got put on it (according to her) to "calm her nerves"...but I KNEW I had read that it was very difficult to get. I wonder how she got it? Her mom does know some doctors but it still makes you wonder how you would go from never being on any depression meds to Adderall


maybe she was being treated for obesity?


----------



## JDM11 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have taken add a few times and I loveddd it as well.. I agree with screwjack that it can be and is abused but if it can help someone do something constructive for a few days that they wouldnt be able to do before (me) then I think it's great... Like actually getting something done that I would have pushed off for days because I had to interact with someone else... Being on it long-term concerns me also though.


----------



## mypasswordneverworks (Dec 12, 2008)

Noca said:


> maybe she was being treated for obesity?


she wasn't obese!


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

NoMarriageHole said:


> Ahhh...you little fiends. I personally hate adderall. I took a 20mg tablet and it did nothing but make my hands sweat and give me a nasty candy tasting drip.


Lol the drips aren't as bad as percs or oxys.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly is a "drip" as it's being used so far in these past few posts?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

NoMarriageHole said:


> 'Drip' is the mucus from your sinuses that contains particles of drugs you snorted. When it's swallowed, it will often have a taste. Adderall drip tastes exactly like candy...but it's really nasty because it sticks around forever.


So you gave up on Adderall because you snorted it rather than swallowing it as its supposed to be?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

NoMarriageHole said:


> 'Drip' is the mucus from your sinuses that contains particles of drugs you snorted. When it's swallowed, it will often have a taste. Adderall drip tastes exactly like candy...but it's really nasty because it sticks around forever.


Oh! I was thinking that "drip" referred to something completely different (like, in a completely different area of the body :sus ). Adderall drip tasting like candy would make sense being as Adderall itself tastes sweet (well, Adderall IR, at least). As most are aware, it's a combination of four amphetamine "salts", but the term "salt" doesn't necessarily mean that the substance tastes characteristically salty (i.e. sodium chloride salty); one of them is a saccharate, which has a sweetness that seems to be more prominent than the tastes of the other salt bases...to me, at least.

</uselessinformation>


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:haha (not at anyone in particular, just the posts )


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

Noca said:


> So you gave up on Adderall because you snorted it rather than swallowing it as its supposed to be?


It was never prescribed to me, but I was told it would get me high, so I was like...'ok'...and it didn't. Thatstoobad, eh?


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

This shiet don't get me high. I wish it did. 
I swallow them though. Never thought about putting it up my nose lol 
strange.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Trazodone has a disgusting drip in case anyone is wondering (I know nobody is, but I often like adding useless info to threads). I found that out a few years back when I was desperate to get to sleep during one of my insomnia fits and had a Rx for trazodone 150mg. I crushed it up and snorted it through a drinking straw, lol. It was very unpleasant...AND ineffective at that.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL I like adding useless info as well. I just call it random thoughts.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Think of all the college 4.0's that should have asterisks by them because of Adderall. If you ask me, this drug is over-prescribed.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

orbit55 said:


> Think of all the college 4.0's that should have asterisks by them because of Adderall. If you ask me, this drug is over-prescribed.


QFT! :clap


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

orbit55 said:


> Think of all the college 4.0's that should have asterisks by them because of Adderall. If you ask me, this drug is over-prescribed.


What's the harm of it if the person is responsible?

If I'm paying ridiculous amounts of money for college, and taking Adderall (or in my case Concerta currently) will make it easier for me to take in more information, I have no problems using the medication (even if I don't really _need_ it.

My academic goals in college consist of two things: achieve a high GPA & actually get a quality education. Hard work alone will not make me learn more. I can't teach myself to learn how to focus during lectures or while I'm studying for a final.

On medications I am able to read for an hour straight while actually focusing on the reading material the entire time. Off medication I can't seem to do that. I can tell myself "It's an unfair advantage to use medicine to increase my ability to study", but I would miss out on learning some of the material because I can't focus on it enough.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think you are just jealous! HA HA


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Cypress said:


> What's the harm of it if the person is responsible?
> 
> If I'm paying ridiculous amounts of money for college, and taking Adderall (or in my case Concerta currently) will make it easier for me to take in more information, I have no problems using the medication (even if I don't really _need_ it.
> 
> ...


Well you are the small proportion of college students that actually NEED it. I'm talking about the college students who have no concentration problems whatsoever and take Adderall in order to stay up 48 hours at a time. IMO it's a subtle way of cheating.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MissMay1977 said:


> I think you are just jealous! HA HA


Ditto


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ah yes, drugs, the cure for everything...yet most of you people are still on this site most of the day.
Drugs aren't the answer. They're supposed to be used as a stepping stone to working on the core of your anxiety issues. A lot of you seem to be abusing them. Either way, to each their own.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Actually in my situation, meds are the answer. You are jealous to! 
pfffffffft


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

shyguy246 said:


> Ah yes, drugs, the cure for everything...yet most of you people are still on this site most of the day.
> Drugs aren't the answer. They're supposed to be used as a stepping stone to working on the core of your anxiety issues. A lot of you seem to be abusing them. Either way, to each their own.


Im on this board because I enjoy being here. My drugs have removed 80% of my SA.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I can assure you, I'm not jealous of people that use medication to assist in getting control of their anxiety. I want you to get better, I'm not mean. If meds are causing you to be more social, that's great. But if they're just making you feel better, while still avoiding social situations, then that isnt so great. Drugs, if they work for you, are only half the answer. The rest is on you. I hope it works.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

shyguy246 said:


> But if they're just making you feel better, while still avoiding social situations, then that isnt so great.


In the end isn't feeling better what it's all about? People drink coffee and energy drinks when they feel tired, depressed people take anti-depressants, SA people take [whatever], and they all help. Where's the issue?

I understand that it's not the whole solution and it won't solve all the problems, but if it helps...why shouldn't somebody use it?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

To be honest, "feeling better" is all that seems to be left and is all that I'm seeking. No, that does not translate to "GIMME DRUGS!" It just means that I am not seeking a personality makeover and that I am OK with taking what my doctor and I consider to be an acceptable amount of medication possibly for the rest of my life. With the introduction to CBT I've undergone so far, I've come to realize that I'm comfortable with my personality and that I do not see a reason to brainwash myself for the convenience of others (Yes, I consider reshaping the way a person interprets their reality/environment to be brainwashing - even if its by their own doing). Am I willing to make some minor changes in my life for my own benefit? Sure. But I will not slather on a thick layer of fake nor will I take a sandblaster to my personality and become dull or complacent to the world (They have antipsychotics for that, you know!) As I said before, I'm OK with medicine and my doctor is OK with medicine. I realize this comparison is far-fetched, but I tend to view people's remarks about how 'medication is not the answer' to be the same as if said to someone with epilepsy. Yes, you may begin screaming about how epilepsy is not the patient's "fault" nor is it controllable without proper medication. But really, saying the same about genuine psychiatric issues is cruel, IMO. Haven't both psychiatric inclinations and epilepsy been shown to have genetic linkages? I'm assuming that, because epilepsy is more - um, facetiously exciting - it gets a kiss on the forehead and a lollipop, and because psychiatric issues appear to be character flaws more so than actual pathologies, they are given a shot in the @$$ and a bill for $1200. This is all figurative, of course, so, well, figure it out


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

well I guess I approach this from a different way. I have disorders that require me to be medicated. Paxil has removed much of my anxiety. I believe that anxiety is caused by a chemical imbalance in your brain that results in you having anxiety in social situations. If you look at it from that point of view, medication is needed to balance the chemicals in your brain.

social anxiety, like a cold, can be treated with natural remedies ( warm bath, vaporizer,) or medication. 

It is up to the individual to decide what is the best for them.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Cypress said:


> In the end isn't feeling better what it's all about? People drink coffee and energy drinks when they feel tired, depressed people take anti-depressants, SA people take [whatever], and they all help. Where's the issue?
> 
> I understand that it's not the whole solution and it won't solve all the problems, but if it helps...why shouldn't somebody use it?


If you're on medication, and SA still has major control of your life, then how exactly is it helping? If you mean it makes life easier to deal with, or "takes the edge off", then what exactly is the difference between prescribed drugs and alcohol or illegal drugs?
I mean, really, I've seen many posts on here about people lying just so they can get a specific drug. That's horrible.
SA isn't something that is cured by drugs. Medication is supposed to help you feel more at ease in social situations so that you can practice changing your thought habits so that, in the future, you won't even need the medication anymore. If that's what you're using medication for, that's great. But a lot of the posts I see are pretty much nothing like that.

This will be my last post about this subject, in this thread anyway. I should know better than to try to convince drug addicts that drugs aren't the answer.


----------



## Bob Slydell (Oct 23, 2008)

shyguy246 said:


> I should know better than to try to convince drug addicts that drugs aren't the answer.


LOL...

Its funny cause its true.

Ive come to think of my psychiatrist as my drug dealer.

I pay up the *** to see him every 3 months and he doesnt listen to my problems or how I think my anxiety should be treated. Rather he simply writes me a script for more and more Klonopin.

If feelin' good was easy then none of us would be on drugs.

At least I have been fortunate to have the blinds removed from my eyes by God that im a drug addict just like alot of people here and the only thing im addicted to is Klonopin.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

sorry bi polar moment.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I probably shouldn't have said "drug addicts" but that's how I feel. I think drugs are over-prescribed and that there are better, safer ways to overcome anxiety issues. My doctor is a pill pusher and I hate him. Medication is a billion dollar industry, and I know doctors say they don't receive any money for prescribing drugs, but they'd say that regardless. If a doctor can get you on legal drugs, then drug companies have a customer for life. There is no way to profit from all these disorders if everyone got cured, that's why medication doesn't cure anything, it only "helps".
Use the medication to find the answer, don't use medication as the answer...that's what I'm saying.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

They have a cure for AIDS to!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Bob Slydell said:


> LOL...
> 
> Its funny cause its true.
> 
> ...


I don't know about you, but I'm not a drug addict. I am prescribed all my meds, I never take above my allotted amount, i don't rob pharmacies to support my meds. I am dependent on my Dilaudid due to chronic pain but that's about it, and dependency isn't addiction.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok, so I like drugs?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

NoMarriageHole said:


> Ahhh...you little fiends. I personally hate adderall. I took a 20mg tablet and it did nothing but make my hands sweat and give me a nasty candy tasting drip.


Did you snort it? How did you get a drip from swallowing it? It just made me freak out and feel all paranoid. And in addition to that, over the least week or so I've been suffering from all kinds of weird neuromuscular problems- I hope they aren't a side effect from Adderall. I would advise everyone against taking this **** for any prolonged period of time. And I'm not a priest, I've taken pretty much any drug you can name. But Adderall just seems like bad **** to me. Maybe it'll help you short-term but in the long term it'll just **** you up worse.

Adderall side-effects: Extreme Irritability, Extreme Mood Swings, Severe Headaches, Muscle and Joint pain, Depression, Delusions, Hallucinations and the always awesome Dyskinesia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyskinesia_

Side-effect from overdose or prolonged use: Symptoms of tourettism, amphetamine psychosis, Tachycardia, Seizures


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

shyguy246 said:


> ...This will be my last post about this subject, in this thread anyway...


And then later that day...


shyguy246 said:


> ...[blah blah blah]...


You lied. :sus :no

We "drug addicts" really are an irresistible bunch, though. :b


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

korey said:


> And then later that day...
> 
> You lied. :sus :no
> 
> We "drug addicts" really are an irresistible bunch, though. :b


I felt bad about calling people drug addicts. I'm really not mean and I realized I shouldn't have said it.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am prescribed my Adderall to. I am above the influence my body is drug free besides the ones I am prescribed. 

up with hope and down with dope!!!!


----------



## Bob Slydell (Oct 23, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> I am prescribed my Adderall to. I am above the influence my body is drug free besides the ones I am prescribed.
> 
> up with hope and down with dope!!!!


Your body is not "drug free" if your taking any medication. Especially medications with psychoactive effects.

Hell, even drinking a caffeinated beverage makes your body not drug free.

Try stopping all your medications at once and your body will surely tell you that your not drug free.

Please dont buy into the propaganda that prescribed drugs are okay because a doctor says it is. Ive personally seen many a great man/women be done in by prescription drug use (taken as prescribed).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MissMay1977 said:


> up with hope and down with dope!!!!


cheers! *raises bottle of water and and chugs back some 30mgs of dilaudid*


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i have stopped giving a **** whether i become dependant on drugs or not. =)

besides my prescribed meds i am very fond of weed and alcohol to the point where weekends and free-time are a complete bore without either. it hasn't had a negative effect on other areas of my life although i do depend on alcohol for social events but hell i don't care at all.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bob,
You bring up a very good point. Thanks for doing that. I know my body is not " drug free" but due to my diagnosis, I need these meds to survive. So, these meds are *ok* for me.


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright, I know this post is going to be hypocritical, subjective, full of contradictions and something I NEVER thought I'd say. Some take the drugs mentioned on this board. Some may or may not have tried recreational stuff or drank from time to time. But I hate hearing people admitting or rather boasting about abusing prescription medications. I know I take them for how they make me feel as do those who abuse them, but I take them "responsibility" as they are prescribed and for their intended purposes (aka legally) which to me doesn't mean much as I think people should have access to any and every drug legally and should try them, especially before speaking out against them. Different things have different affects on people, it's not my problem if someone does't have self control. Use them to your benefit whatever that may be. Making everything legal will weed out those addicts too you know? I'm all for that..blahblah

Here's my point. I'm getting my drugs legally and use them as they are prescribed for the purposes my doctor believes I should..Not to just get high. Most of us like to get a high from something(excluding those morons that think they're clever by saying they get high off life), but lets use the illegal stuff for that and stay away from my legally obtained little helpers only because I don't want to lose the privilege of carrying them around without having to worry about getting thrown in jail with big hairy men. I hope the people that need these meds can find doctors to prescribe them before others ruin it. This is an impulsive post so I may have not been clear about my ideas on all of this, but I had to say it. Where the hells my klonopin


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

lol u guys crack me up


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't have ADD so I can't try your wonderful Adderall


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> I don't have ADD so I can't try your wonderful Adderall


You can always become morbidly obese and/or resistant to traditional antidepressant treatments, although it really will depend on your doctor (aka just another mortal who happens to have a prescription pad). Amphetamines are not absolutely restricted to treating inattentive/hyperactive children. In fact they were used for treating depression and weight control before the diagnosis of ADD even existed, I think :b


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


> i have stopped giving a **** whether i become dependant on drugs or not. =)
> 
> besides my prescribed meds i am very fond of weed and alcohol to the point where weekends and free-time are a complete bore without either. it hasn't had a negative effect on other areas of my life although i do depend on alcohol for social events but hell i don't care at all.


I personally see nothing wrong with this. I'm the same way. I just wish I had my own place to smoke my pot.


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

Also, would appreciate if anyone knew...is it possible to gain weight on Adderall? I enjoy athletic things, and being stronger helps, I dont wanna get all skinny and frail on it? What should be done? Just eat 6000 calories a day?

EDIT: Thanks for answering questions folks. I will just keep eating till the scale goes the other direction


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

StPatrick317 said:


> Also, would appreciate if anyone knew...is it possible to gain weight on Adderall? I enjoy athletic things, and being stronger helps, I dont wanna get all skinny and frail on it? What should be done? Just eat 6000 calories a day?


Add Zyprexa if you wanna gain weight.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Noca said:


> Add Zyprexa if you wanna gain weight.


Or, if you'd have to pay anywhere near the retail price for Zyprexa (i.e, your monthly mortgage plus another hundred bucks or so), you could always just start buying and eating large amounts of protein and/or power bars. They're pretty much just concentrated calories, aren't they? I imagine a month's supply of such bars would still cost less than a bottle of Zyprexa...and they probably come without the chance of causing the things that antipsychotics can do.


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> I am prescribed my Adderall to. I am above the influence my body is drug free besides the ones I am prescribed.
> 
> up with hope and down with dope!!!!


You said Adderall doesn't help with your Social Anxiety? What does it help with?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Noca said:


> Add Zyprexa if you wanna gain weight.


Also remeron helps for this. I have put on (much needed) 5lbs in 2 weeks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

korey said:


> Or, if you'd have to pay anywhere near the retail price for Zyprexa (i.e, your monthly mortgage plus another hundred bucks or so), you could always just start buying and eating large amounts of protein and/or power bars. They're pretty much just concentrated calories, aren't they? I imagine a month's supply of such bars would still cost less than a bottle of Zyprexa...and they probably come without the chance of causing the things that antipsychotics can do.


its generic here and it costs me $2 a month.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am ADHD and Adderall helps with my concentration. I have only lost 10 lbs using Adderall and I have been on it for about 2 years. 
And my Adderall is not working today. ugh!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> i have stopped giving a **** whether i become dependant on drugs or not. =)
> 
> besides my prescribed meds i am very fond of weed and alcohol to the point where weekends and free-time are a complete bore without either. it hasn't had a negative effect on other areas of my life although i do depend on alcohol for social events but hell i don't care at all.


I haven't gotten to that stage of acceptance yet. I like to be on prn medicine and medicine that washes out of my system, so theoretically, if I was stuck on a deserted island without pharmacies or something, my system wouldn't go into shock. I know that that's a really silly reason, but still, it makes sense in my head.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

I take offense at the drug addict crack, just because you are a drug addict dosen't mean you are a bad person, I never stole anything for my addiction. 

It is a controversial subject but I do think some doctors overprescribe, especially Adderall because they can get away with it. While things like opiates and benzos will get you a visit from the DEA. 

Being dependant is just being addicted under doctors supervision and just because you follow doctors prescribed medication dosen't mean you still can't get high. The description that noca posted of his experience with adderall is spot on to a speed high and not one of being free of anxiety. 

I think people should be able to do any drug they want and making them all legal, safe, and cheap would cure the moral ills that come about because of addiction. But the info for drug addiction and the negatives should be fully explained before you take the plunge.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

99x said:


> Here's my point. I'm getting my drugs legally and use them as they are prescribed for the purposes my doctor believes I should..Not to just get high. Most of us like to get a high from something(excluding those morons that think they're clever by saying they get high off life), but lets use the illegal stuff for that and stay away from my legally obtained little helpers only because I don't want to lose the privilege of carrying them around without having to worry about getting thrown in jail with big hairy men. I hope the people that need these meds can find doctors to prescribe them before others ruin it. This is an impulsive post so I may have not been clear about my ideas on all of this, but I had to say it. Where the hells my klonopin


Yeah that definitely sounds like benzo logic.

I decided to quit benzos and take an SSRI along with therapy. There are plenty of drugs proven as effective as benzos (Nardil for example) that don't incur dose-escalation and other addictive qualities.

Why don't you switch to one such effective drug? Because you like the way bennies make you feel, having a care-free mind, and don't want to go through a few months of w/ds.

Do you really expect to keep increasing your dose after you grow tolerant, year after year? There is an upper limit to how much GABA can be utilised, which is why benzo OD is rare. I wouldn't be surprised if long-term benzo addicts reach it, then you would be truly screwed. Only option would be years of excruciating withdrawal then back to square 1.

Sorry but to condescend to illegal drug addicts is pretty stupid. If America had a competent healthcare system, you wouldn't all be benzo addicts. No doctor here in the UK would hand them out unless for palliative care or short term use, etc.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im not addicted to benzos and I use them. I dont need a Nanny police state to control whether i can get them or not.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a lot of experience with drugs and from my point of view perscription drugs are worse for you than illegal ones. I've never had a problem taking illegal drugs. All the negative side effects I've experienced (memory loss, musle spasms etc.) resulted from perscription drugs taken under the direction of a doctor. Not to mention I've never been addicted to illegal drugs but my doctors did a great job making sure I became addicted to the legal ones they gave me- and to top that, they didn't even bother mentioning they were addictive.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

*wesdf*

adderalls amazing a bought a pill yestrday and i didnt have the urge to tap my feet 24/7 and i had less anxiety


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

dax said:


> I have a lot of experience with drugs and from my point of view perscription drugs are worse for you than illegal ones. I've never had a problem taking illegal drugs. All the negative side effects I've experienced (memory loss, musle spasms etc.) resulted from perscription drugs taken under the direction of a doctor. Not to mention I've never been addicted to illegal drugs but my doctors did a great job making sure I became addicted to the legal ones they gave me- and to top that, they didn't even bother mentioning they were addictive.


yeah i always think it's funny how docs are always immediately against anything illegal yet sometimes they hand any prescription meds like candy. the worse drug that ****ed me up the most and maybe ever will was the prozak.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Noca said:


> Im not addicted to benzos and I use them. I dont need a Nanny police state to control whether i can get them or not.


If you just use them on an as-needed basis, that's cool. I shouldn't have assumed.



> I have a lot of experience with drugs and from my point of view perscription drugs are worse for you than illegal ones.


It's a generalisation, but can be true. Many drug-users consider heroin w/d a lot easier than benzo w/d.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bad medicine bad science


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am back on generic Addeall. It is amazing how different the generic Adderall is compared to the Adderall XR. ( for me anyways.) The Adderall XR was causing me brain shocks. Noca swears it is my Paxil but it is the Adderall XR.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

MissMay1977 said:


> I am back on generic Addeall. It is amazing how different the generic Adderall is compared to the Adderall XR. ( for me anyways.) The Adderall XR was causing me brain shocks. Noca swears it is my Paxil but it is the Adderall XR.


The Paxil will only give you brain shocks if you stop taking it or take your dose late or something. Has that happened? Adderall is an extremely powerful drug with some very bad side effects. If you think it was the Adderall giving you the brain shocks (which it can) you should stop taking it, and not just the XR, any form of it. It can cause serious medical problems that you don't want. Please be careful with it, I only took the stuff for a month and it screwed with my system in multiple ways.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

dax said:


> The Paxil will only give you brain shocks if you stop taking it or take your dose late or something.


Thats not necessarily true. I experienced brain shocks on both paxil and zoloft during treatment.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

what are "brain shocks"?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> what are "brain shocks"?


you would know if you had them


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> what are "brain shocks"?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_zaps#.22Brain_zaps.22_and_.22electric_shock_sensations.22


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL @ Noca 
<3 u!


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

zzzBrian said:


> whaaaat are you guys talking about? I took Adderal XR for school for like a month. Being able to concentrate for a whole class period was great. But the sweaty pits was a big downside. Also, the inability to hold a single thought in my head when I was off it was a big deterrent. Seriously. Don't take that **** regularly. It gets to the point where you CAN NOT concentrate.


Whoa, if this stuff makes you think even more sporadically I really don't want this stuff lol. I already think 100 miles an hour as it is, its a mixed blessing though.


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

WOW! I love adderall, but I experienced something new and completely shocking today. While walking home from class, I saw a person who I knew by name from last quarter. I said "Hey, how's it goin?" as he passed by and he didn't respond. However, instead of feeling bad about it I didn't care! I thought about this right after it happened and wondered how I still felt good about myself?! 

I need a perscription for this so bad. Is there any possible way I can spin this to my psychiatrist?


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

adderall is better than sex, **** all you little ***** *** mother****ers that hate drugs. Now excuse me while i go pop some addy's.


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

KILL__JOY said:


> adderall is better than sex, **** all you little ***** *** mother****ers that hate drugs. Now excuse me while i go pop some addy's.


*is all out*


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

Draztek said:


> *is all out*


I only got 2 left='(. I feel your pain.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

KILL__JOY said:


> adderall is better than sex, **** all you little ***** *** mother****ers that hate drugs. Now excuse me while i go pop some addy's.


Ill slightly dignify your strawman by stating that your attitude alone illustrates why certain drugs are heavily controlled and remain tough to obtain by patients that need them. As far as your censored little tantrum goes, the anonymity of the net affords you luxury that your mouth would envy in person.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Is your username pronounced : fourty??


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Adderall has made me feel better than any man has LOL


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

tweekers!! 


nah i'm kidding, i love the stuff too. just be careful not to over do it on a daily basis and be prepared to the possibility of getting a really bad crash afterwards (probably more likely to happen to someone with depression or bipolar disorder than the average healthy person). i really enjoy the stuff too but just be aware of these things and your habits since i read about people getting addicted quite easily.


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

Draztek said:


> WOW! I love adderall, but I experienced something new and completely shocking today. While walking home from class, I saw a person who I knew by name from last quarter. I said "Hey, how's it goin?" as he passed by and he didn't respond. However, instead of feeling bad about it I didn't care! I thought about this right after it happened and wondered how I still felt good about myself?!
> 
> I need a perscription for this so bad. Is there any possible way I can spin this to my psychiatrist?


Thats the spirit brother. Now, go ahead and think that mentality on or off meds(or try as hard as you can) and you can eventually believe it. It doesn't matter what they think, if your a good person you know it.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

MissMay1977 said:


> Is your username pronounced : fourty??


no... if thats directed to me


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Nothing to fear- I do crash just about every evening. But I wake up super energized and super happy ( nothing to do with Adderall-just bipolar)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

MissMay1977 said:


> Nothing to fear- I do crash just about every evening. But I wake up super energized and super happy ( nothing to do with Adderall-just bipolar)


ah, yeah i know what you mean. just be careful that the adderall doesn't push you into mania too. when i took some for a few days straight it definitely made me pretty hypomanic then a couple days after i crashed and felt pretty low for a day or two. and i've read other accounts of people who have said it made their mania worse.
i'm still taking it occasionally but i'm trying to be aware if it makes me too crazy.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I crash every freaking night. Last night I was praying for Jesus to bring me home. I would never hurt myself but I was so depressed I was wishing for him to take me home. This morning I wake up and feel great. I feel great even before I take my meds. ugh


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

> I crash every freaking night. Last night I was praying for Jesus to bring me home. I would never hurt myself but I was so depressed I was wishing for him to take me home. This morning I wake up and feel great. I feel great even before I take my meds. ugh


I'm not an expert in this, but I'd definitely recommend megadose vitamin C and magnesium to spare yourself from long-term neurotoxicity (AKA brain damage) from amphetamine. There are probably better options but I'm familiar with those.

Vitamin C is an antioxidant and prevents oxidative stress, and I think magnesium is generally good at protecting the brain from excess dopamine stimulation. Seems to avoid the brain's knack of preventing any more pleasure than is strictly necessary, and you don't want to end up reducing your ability to feel pleasure.

Apart from being neuroprotectant, magnesium has strong antidepressant effects proven in studies. Ketamine, a drug with similar mechanism of action, is the most powerful antidepressant I have ever taken (been on SSRIs, Nardil, and more).

You may also want to investigate amino acid supplementation to ease your crash. Tyrosine and DLPA immediately spring to mind, but as I'm no expert I'm not sure on ratios of aminos to dose as there can be problems.

Selegiline is very useful for various drug-induced neurotoxicities, but I couldn't recommend it due to the massive synergy between it and amphetamine. Would be useful for both neuron protection and crash prevention if titrated up from miniscule doses, however.

There's a lot you can do to ease the massive strain on your brain from such contrasting moods.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Great antioxidants are: 

N-Acetylcysteine (NAC) - precursor to Glutathione (a very strong endogenous antioxidant)
R-Alpha-Lipoic (RALA) - raises Glutathione levels too
GliSODin - raises Superoxide Dismutase, Catalase and Glutathione Peroxidase like Selegiline

And of course: Resveratrol, Green Tea extract, Blueberry Extract, Pomegranate Extract...

Extremely potent - spin trapping agents


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am bipolar and I take a woman's one daily.


----------



## laugh it off (Feb 1, 2009)

drugs cause problems. be extremely careful. quit while ure ahead


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Uncontrolled psychiatric diseases cause serious risks and problems too.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't quit my meds. I was prescribed them for my disorders. I


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

Went to my doctor to ask to try this med. He is a very good, openminded doc, but he said that using Adderall would be like using a shotgun, because it affects multiple things. Instead he said to try Ritalin which would be like using a rifle(to target the issue). 

The Ritalin gives some energy and physical anxiety such as having a sheen of sweat over you all the time, heart beating faster. 

Does this happen to people with Social Anxiety or General Anxiety? What I mean is having Ritalin not be helpful, but Adderall helping?? I remember another person like this, but thats about all I remember.

Thankyou and have a great day


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Adderall is friggin great stuff.


----------



## LostInApathy (Feb 4, 2009)

what gives you a better high? Xanax right?


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

MissMay1977 said:


> I crash every freaking night. Last night I was praying for Jesus to bring me home. I would never hurt myself but I was so depressed I was wishing for him to take me home. This morning I wake up and feel great. I feel great even before I take my meds. ugh


If you add an SSRI to your Adderall it will help very much with that crash and smooth things out. At least in my case it did. I didn't ever feel a crash at all. I would just eventually feel it wear off but it was smooth sailing. Of course this would all depend on your dosages.


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

LostInApathy said:


> what gives you a better high? Xanax right?


i dont think theyre talking about getting high........ xanax is a retarded way to get high. first of all its real addictive and it has a common side effect of amnesia. meds meds meds Im miserable and adderal sounds good I can't get better. I take all the antidepressants and cant tolerate any of them. I mean I could tolerate a few, but what the hell the quality of life on them sucks. What am I supposed to do????????? Adderal made me feel really good back then. And I dont like to abuse anything at all. Drug abuse is real bad, especailly with drugs that destroy the brain like lsd, amphets, extacy. the only thing is Im a recovering anorexic so something that would make my appetite go down would flare that **** up. I dont even want to post this......... but I dont even give a ******** 
sorry I know im an ******* dont take this seriously


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I love my dexedrine... Smooth onset, my forehead activates. I just notice to be a tad jittery, but even more relaxed overall. And, I can focus and think alot faster while being happier.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

adderall xr or any other psycho stimulant would make me worse in general.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Not if used in combination with Klonopin.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am on a SSRI. Xanax makes me angry.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

You must be taking a fair amount of Adderall I imagine :O


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

No, I am bipolar. Xanax triggers me into a mania


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> No, I am bipolar. Xanax triggers me into a mania


Ironically, Adderall is typically very contraindicated if you are bipolar. Xanax is actually sometimes used to treat bipolar. I know we are all unique, but I'm just saying.

I think I might have some degree of bipolar and you could pretty much say I am thoroughly addicted to adderall. The more I read about bipolar, the more I understand that a manic state is exactly what adderall puts me in. Thoughts go through my head faster than I can keep track of them while on adderall. For me this is better than these thoughts constantly lodging themselves in my stream of consciousness and becoming unshakable obsessions or compulsions which lead to intense frustration, anger, panic, and greater depression as a result but my compulsions simply shift while on adderall to attempting to mentally get a grip on my racing thoughts and anxiety 24/7. I think adderall has been equally a curse to me as it has been a blessing and if you are not feeling stable I would definitely consider experimenting with severely lowering or coming off adderall and maybe finding a med to replace it if you can relate to any of these kinds of effects. Then again, maybe it makes you 100% more functional in every area of your life. I am incredibly manic on 5mg of adderall. I can't imagine how I would feel on the dosage I thought I remembered you said you take missmay.

Hope I don't sound negative or condescending. I'm just telling you some of the seductive dangers of the drug I personally am now seeing which have taken me a looooooong time to recognize and, more importantly, accept.

Heres a description of bipolar I found on a site just now which seems to describe the general (manic type) feelings I get from adderall (not that I don't usually feel this to an extent even while on no meds):

"Intellectual processes can cycle as well. Intellectual processes that are most affected include creativity, the ability to form associations, and speed of thought. Moderate "highs" can make a person appear very creative. But extreme highs can make them appear out of touch with reality. Speed of thought can in some cases be so fast that people have difficulty speaking their mind. The result is rapid or extremely rapid speech. Accelerated intellectual processes can cause a person to become overwhelmed with thoughts and ideas that can intrude and make it hard for a person to focus, concentrate and stay on task. They often have difficulty starting an finishing tasks, projects and activities. Ironically, some people in this state become obsessed with something like a computer, TV, video game, a romantic interest, taking things apart, or driving a car to help them stay in control. Highly accelerated and mixed states can result in extremely careless, reckless, erratic or impulsive behavior. Fixations and obsessions like these can become for some people a comfort and escape from a chaotic and unstable brain."

http://www.incrisis.org/Library/Bipolar.htm


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just bumping the original question? Is it possible that someone who felt Generalized Anxiety(sweating on body, faster heartbeat) on Ritalin, could benefit from Adderall??

I have a ton of Ritalin left from 1 prescription and it feels like super-coffee. Is Adderall generally smoother and/or better for Social Anxiety?

I tried Dexedrine once and I just took a nap and felt nothing, so everything can't be like Ritalin!


Thankyou


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well, I have generalized anxiety as well and just drinking energy drinks is enough to put me extremely apprehensive and nervous so I can imagine what a psychostimulant would do.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

KurtG85 said:


> Ironically, Adderall is typically very contraindicated if you are bipolar. Xanax is actually sometimes used to treat bipolar. I know we are all unique, but I'm just saying.
> 
> I think I might have some degree of bipolar and you could pretty much say I am thoroughly addicted to adderall. The more I read about bipolar, the more I understand that a manic state is exactly what adderall puts me in. Thoughts go through my head faster than I can keep track of them while on adderall. For me this is better than these thoughts constantly lodging themselves in my stream of consciousness and becoming unshakable obsessions or compulsions which lead to intense frustration, anger, panic, and greater depression as a result but my compulsions simply shift while on adderall to attempting to mentally get a grip on my racing thoughts and anxiety 24/7. I think adderall has been equally a curse to me as it has been a blessing and if you are not feeling stable I would definitely consider experimenting with severely lowering or coming off adderall and maybe finding a med to replace it if you can relate to any of these kinds of effects. Then again, maybe it makes you 100% more functional in every area of your life. I am incredibly manic on 5mg of adderall. I can't imagine how I would feel on the dosage I thought I remembered you said you take missmay.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, KurtG85.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The worst problem I had with Adderall was hyperfocus. You might say "Hyperfocus? I want hyperfocus! You've got ADD, why don't you want hyperfocus?" I hated hyperfocus because I would obsess over some random task and sit down and complete it. I didn't have any interests or cares that were not my given task. Food and sleep became secondary to my tasks. My tasks included - reading whole books in one sitting, reorganizing my CDs alphabetically, then reverse-alphabetically, then by color, cleaning my room to the point of perfection and the re-organizing it, writing obsessively, etc. etc. The tasks were rarely academic or even all that useful.

So yeah, Adderall = not for me.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> well, I have generalized anxiety as well and just drinking energy drinks is enough to put me extremely apprehensive and nervous so I can imagine what a psychostimulant would do.


I am kind of right in between. I have tried Adderall numerous times(my doctor thinks it helps me), but I think the negatives outweigh the positives in my case. I have general anxiety, sad, depression, and my doctor suspects I may be bi-polar or something, who knows.

Adderall XR I must take in low doses like 5mg or 10mg(i usually have to take the beads it out of the capsule and swallow them, it's nasty). I usually feel an improvement in my energy, focus, and social comfort for about 3 or 4 hours, and I make great eye contact, can have conversations I usually wouldn't, etc.

But then after like 4 or 5 hours I almost have a "comedown" or something off the medicine. IT makes me even more aggitated, increased nervousness, higher heart rate and an overall detached feeling....it's really weird. I used to do a lot of drugs, and I must admit that though it's not nearly as potent, Adderall still has some properties that are like hard drugs(meth, ecstacy, etc).

I took Adderall for about a year a couple years ago, and I believe it could actually contribute to some peoples bi-polar or bouts of mania. I have never really had any mania(except when on some sort of high from a drug), but the ups and downs adderall causes in your mind and body could have a negative affect.

I hope I don't sound like I am against Adderall....because I'm not. I just don't think it's for me......my chemical imbalance in my brain must just not benefit from a pretty potent stimulant of amphetamine salts. But I know some great people that have benefited greatly from Adderall XR without most of the side effects I have had, so I have a good perspective on it as a whole. It really just depends on the person I guess.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I h8 u Adderall:wife


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Take Adderall with carvedilol. Solves a lot of the jitteriness and cardiovascular risk.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I have heart palpitations every now and then, and I can often notice my heart beating harder than usual (not tachycardia, just an unpleasant thumping in my chest - usually occurs when trying to fall asleep). Sometimes paying close attention to the beating causes a palpitation to occur.

Do you think 5mg of Adderall/Dexedrine could greatly exacerbate these symptoms, or are the cardiovascular effects usually rather mild at that light of a dose?



euphoria said:


> Take Adderall with carvedilol. Solves a lot of the jitteriness and cardiovascular risk.


I've read that combining beta-blockers with psychostimulants can lead to a hypertensive situation. The theory behind this is that it leaves unopposed alpha activity resulting in further vasoconstriction. See this thread for a more in-depth explanation:
http://bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=400334


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Not with carvedilol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

radiohead said:


> I am kind of right in between. I have tried Adderall numerous times(my doctor thinks it helps me), but I think the negatives outweigh the positives in my case. I have general anxiety, sad, depression, and my doctor suspects I may be bi-polar or something, who knows.


so do other medications not work for you i ask because I read somewhere people with adderall take it when theyre depression resistant.


----------



## Darvon (Feb 17, 2009)

I <3 you Adderall!!


----------



## blucowsbark (Feb 15, 2009)

Adderall is good stuff


----------



## Sanz (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok, Adderall is like a legal version of cocaine. Its an amphetamine! I've taken it a few times in school and it does the opposite of what you would like a med to do for social anxiety...it makes your heart race out of control. It is supposed to help people with ADHD. If you don't have ADHD and you do have social anxiety, this s**t will make it friggin worse! That being said, I wish I had some because it does feel good when your on it. But I can never see being on it every day if you dont have ADD, thats crazy man...


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, hopefully 3rd times the charm with this question. Would someone who Ritalin didn't work for(Made them jittery) possibly have success with Adderall, concering SAD or General Depression?

Basically, could Adderall possibly help someone, if they have tried Ritalin and it gave them too much anxiety?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

StPatrick317 said:


> Ok, hopefully 3rd times the charm with this question. Would someone who Ritalin didn't work for(Made them jittery) possibly have success with Adderall, concering SAD or General Depression?
> 
> Basically, could Adderall possibly help someone, if they have tried Ritalin and it gave them too much anxiety?


Yes. The reverse was true for me, Ritalin and Concerta (extended release Ritalin) worked where Adderall didn't (way too many side effects).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I might give adderall a try if i convince my doctor enough


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

You could just go in and fake textbook ADHD symptoms. Bam, prescription stimulants. It's still for a legitimate purpose.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey if you are particularly determined, you could load up on haloperidol before the test so you actually have some ADHD symptoms for a while. I doubt it would cover all the symptoms though, especially the hyperactivity part. Just make sure you don't collapse and drool over yourself, haha.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

euphoria said:


> especially the hyperactivity part.


Not unless he had inattentive ADHD.  but unless you have a urgent reason why its necessary I can't imagin a diagnosis of ADHD would be easy to get later on in life. The focus is mainly on kids. I wish I could walk into the doctors at 28 years old and say hey Doc....I think I have ADHD. I know he'd be thinking wtf didn't you worry about that 15 years ago....


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Adderall does not help my SA. It hardly helps my ADHD.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Jrock said:


> Not unless he had inattentive ADHD.  but unless you have a urgent reason why its necessary I can't imagin a diagnosis of ADHD would be easy to get later on in life. The focus is mainly on kids. I wish I could walk into the doctors at 28 years old and say hey Doc....I think I have ADHD. I know he'd be thinking wtf didn't you worry about that 15 years ago....


it's true, the main reason why my doctor was originally so adamant against the possibility of me not having ADD/ADHD was that on my report cards from elementary school there was nothing written to suggest any symptoms. i lack the hyperactivity but i have always had inattentive problems all my life and the reasons i didn't think of it as a problem as a kid was because i thought it was normal or that i was just stupid. *shrugs*


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> it's true, the main reason why my doctor was originally so adamant against the possibility of me not having ADD/ADHD was that on my report cards from elementary school there was nothing written to suggest any symptoms. i lack the hyperactivity but i have always had inattentive problems all my life and the reasons i didn't think of it as a problem as a kid was because i thought it was normal or that i was just stupid. *shrugs*


This thread is so deep I didn't re-read it. Did you ever get a script for adderall? I am going to startin pushing the idea soon. I honestly think i have more ADHD-I then SAD. I think the ADHD-I makes it difficult for me to form interpersonal relationships with people. When I need to be in interview mode like phone calls, dealing with cops, walking into walmart etc.... I'm cool


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Jrock said:


> This thread is so deep I didn't re-read it. Did you ever get a script for adderall? I am going to startin pushing the idea soon. I honestly think i have more ADHD-I then SAD. I think the ADHD-I makes it difficult for me to form interpersonal relationships with people. When I need to be in interview mode like phone calls, dealing with cops, walking into walmart etc.... I'm cool


I, and I assume many other SAers, have a degree of ADD in social situations. The idea was presented by a member of another forum, he calls it "SA-driven ADD", and he presents a great example of how the attention-focusing properties of CNS stimulants are relevant and beneficial to treating SA. The main idea behind this is that the stimulant allows you to focus on the situation at hand rather than thinking of the right thing to say, negative thoughts, etc. which many SA sufferers experience. In addition to this, the pro-social effects of amphetamines make conversation extremely easy. Combine it with a benzo and all possible symptoms of SA are alleviated.

Read more about it here: http://www.socialphobiaworld.com/how-i-fixed-my-social-anxiety-12389/page-4/


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

That makes me wonder why Adderall does not help my social anxiety? Maybe I just have a really bad case of ADHD. Paxil, however, has done magic for me. Maybe it is the combination of Adderall and Paxil. I really wish Paxil would help you guys like it has helped me.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> That makes me wonder why Adderall does not help my social anxiety? Maybe I just have a really bad case of ADHD. Paxil, however, has done magic for me. Maybe it is the combination of Adderall and Paxil. I really wish Paxil would help you guys like it has helped me.


I wish I could have given Paxil a lengthier trial, but unfortunately SSRIs/SNRIs make me feel like I have the flu and depersonalization. How exactly does SA manifest for you? If physical symptoms play into the equation, a benzo could potentially do wonders by itself or in combination with Adderall.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

MissMay1977 said:


> Paxil, however, has done magic for me. I really wish Paxil would help you guys like it has helped me.


have you noticed any weight changes on paxil because when I take ssris I get fat.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

polythene said:


> Don't you have to take an ADD test or something? I had one friend with ADHD and she mentioned having to go to specialist and literally take an exam or something like that to get her prescription. I am afraid I will fail the quiz!
> 
> I'm not surprised they do this, if in fact they do, but I thought with most drugs you just had to mention some symptoms to get a drug. I'm assuming it's much harder to get a hold of Adderall.


I had to do this when I was about 15 or 16. Nobody really knew what I had, so I was tested for a volley of things (mainly my Mom was worried about possible Asperger's, which I don't/didn't have). ADHD was one of the ones that I wound up getting diagnosed with, from the various tests.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> That makes me wonder why Adderall does not help my social anxiety? Maybe I just have a really bad case of ADHD. Paxil, however, has done magic for me. Maybe it is the combination of Adderall and Paxil. I really wish Paxil would help you guys like it has helped me.


I believe there are specific "triggers" that cause SAD for people, which explains why some meds worked well and some don't. Paxil/SSRI's works well for some because the generalized anxiety they feel is holds them back from opening up to people and being social.

For me and probably and alot of other SA'ers it is distractability, wandering minds, and lack of energy/motivation that causes US anxiety; which holds us back. For this type of SA'er just treating the anxiety alone will not take care of the original problem

Just a thought


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't do the quote thing. It just does not work for me. I end up quoting the whole dang comment. grrr anyways. SSRI is working out very well for me. I understand that Paxil makes a lot of people sleepy and their appetite increases. Because I am bipolar in energizes me and decreases my appetite. Very similiar to Adderall. I was getting horrific brain shocks from Paxil but all of a sudden one day they turned to pleasant shocks of euphoria. I have not had significant brain shocks in 8 days. ( yay go me ) 

My SA is I get general anxiety symptoms when I am around a lot of people. It bothers me to walk in a room with a bunch of people in there. I don't like answering my phone or making phone calls. I only accept phone calls by appointment because it causes me anxiety to have my blackberry ring at random. I have a little bit of anxiety now. My experience with benzos have been negative. I have some buspar but have not took it yet. Sometimes I use risperdal to calm my anxiety as well and also otc Benadryl. Hope this answers some questions.


----------

